
Iceland Carbon Dioxide Storage Project Locks Away Gas, and Fast - cpeterso
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/06/10/science/carbon-capture-and-sequestration-iceland.html
======
iokevins
They convert CO2 to calcite:

"[S]cientists at Lamont-Doherty Earth Observatory at Columbia University and
other institutions have come up with a different way to store CO2.... Their
approach involves dissolving the gas with water and pumping the resulting
mixture — soda water, essentially — down into certain kinds of rocks, where
the CO2 reacts with the rock to form a mineral called calcite. By turning the
gas into stone, scientists can lock it away permanently."

